# innov 3 Closed Auction Started



## Yu Nakajima (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

I lol'd at nubs on YouTube saying "aww... the auction is over". Funny how many have said that


----------



## gundamslicer (May 16, 2011)

What does the innov stand for? And what was it lubricated with?


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> What does the innov stand for? *And what was it lubricated with*?


 
According to http://www.innovcube.com/en/Auction.html ,

"lubricant : plastic grease, silicon oil"


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

I want to see how high this goes . Looks like a good cube.


----------



## chikato_tan (May 16, 2011)

50$ is an expensive price , i did the same to my guhong , changed the core and the spring , added t-part and it seem to be really good , no pop , smooth , cut corner ~45 degree , i lubed it with D39 ( japanese lubrication)


----------



## Pedro (May 16, 2011)

$50 for a cube you can make yourself?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 16, 2011)

Pedro said:


> $50 for a cube you can make yourself?


 
No, 50 USD for a *Nakajima* cube ;-)


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I lol'd at nubs on YouTube saying "aww... the auction is over". Funny how many have said that


 
"Thumbs up if you thought the auction had ended!"

...


----------



## lorki3 (May 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> "Thumbs up if you thought the auction had ended!"
> 
> ...


 LOOOOOL This is not the comment section from Youtube 
Thumbs up if you agree XD


----------



## collinbxyz (May 16, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> LOOOOOL This is not the youtube comments
> Thumbs up if you agree XD


 
*thumbs down*


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 16, 2011)

Am I missing something but is not this for sale from WitEden for $20? !!!
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=319


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> Am I missing something but is not this for sale from WitEden for $20? !!!
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=319


 
BUT HE'S SELLING IT FOR $50!!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 19, 2011)

Does this mean Yu Nakajima is back to competition? Yay!!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> BUT HE'S SELLING IT FOR $50!!


 
Witeden's doesnt get sanded and use the old Dayan's hardware.

Dont you know that creation is far more expensive than duplication?


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

What washers does this cube use?


----------

